# Snake tank



## snakefreak (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I have an old wood entertainment center. I was thinking about turning it into a tank for my ball python. My question is would the wood harm my snake in anyway? And would he feel comfortable in it? Also I was thinking about either using a Plexiglas for the doors or making a mesh door what would you guys suggest?


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's a pic of what I have to work with


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 1, 2013)

Seems like it would be fine. Just put some glass doors on the front, mesh doors would stop the enclosure retaining any heat. 

Please take no offence to this but you might be better off asking questions on an American forum. I feel like it would be easier for them to give advice on building materials and Ball pythons as we don't have them here in Aus and all our stores and building supplies would probably be different to yours. 

Not saying don't use this forum, we always enjoy hearing from people in other country's, but other people from the US would be better at answering any specific questions. 

Good luck with the build.

Hamish


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 1, 2013)

Should be fine to work with, as long as the timber is sealed properly with a non toxic sealer and is given plenty of time to cure so that no fumes are present, ( I generally give it a week without heat on to cure and then heat the tank for as long as it takes until you can't smell the sealant, I've done it like this for years and never had a reptile have any ill effects....) I would go with a glass over mesh as snakes will run their nose over the wire mesh causing some nasty damage... Best of luck and pics as you proceed...


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 1, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> Should be fine to work with, as long as the timber is sealed properly with a non toxic sealer and is given plenty of time to cure so that no fumes are present, ( I generally give it a week without heat on to cure and then heat the tank for as long as it takes until you can't smell the sealant, I've done it like this for years and never had a reptile have any ill effects....) I would go with a glass over mesh as snakes will run their nose over the wire mesh causing some nasty damage... Best of luck and pics as you proceed...



I just took the measurements. I'm gonna make two small plexiglass doors instead of one big one since I don't have much room for the hinges. Also Imma put a plexiglass bottom in so I can use the heat pad I currently have to save some money. Should I put some small holes in the plexiglass so can get good air flow?


----------



## hunterschamps (Aug 1, 2013)

I would be more inclinded to add some vents into the side of the tank, rather than drill holes in the plexiglass as it will look a bit messy, i use circular vents. A hole saw will drill you the hole and just push them in, a bit of liquid nails will help you secure the vents to prevent escape! Mount the hot end vent lower than the cool end vent


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice  I'll post pics


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 1, 2013)

Whats the advantage of plexiglass over float glass?


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 1, 2013)

Plexiglass is more flexible and feels more like plastic I think never looked into float glass I also assume there would be a big price difference


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Whats the advantage of plexiglass over float glass?



That it won't shatter if dropped or to much force is put on it. Plexiglass is more expensive, scratches a lot easier and more flexible.


Rick


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok now I have an issue I was looking at my entertainment center that I'm planning on doing the conversion to. There is another compartment that already has doors and is completely closed in. So all I would need is to change the doors to plexiglass and put vents in it right? The only issues I have is 1. It is quite a bit smaller than the area I was going to use (about 1/4 of the size but still bigger than the snakes current cage) and 2. Its closer to the ground so there isn't as much light. Is that ok for a ball python?


----------



## caliherp (Aug 2, 2013)

snakefreak said:


> Ok now I have an issue I was looking at my entertainment center that I'm planning on doing the conversion to. There is another compartment that already has doors and is completely closed in. So all I would need is to change the doors to plexiglass and put vents in it right? The only issues I have is 1. It is quite a bit smaller than the area I was going to use (about 1/4 of the size but still bigger than the snakes current cage) and 2. Its closer to the ground so there isn't as much light. Is that ok for a ball python?



Do yourself a favor and make a double enclosure unit. That way you have room to expand your collection. What size is to bottom area? As far as light goes if the room your going to keep it in is bright you will be fine.


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 2, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Do yourself a favor and make a double enclosure unit. That way you have room to expand your collection. What size is to bottom area? As far as light goes if the room your going to keep it in is bright you will be fine.



It's right infringement of the window so during the day with the blinds open the sun shines in it the bottom is a little bigger than two 10gallon aquariums side by side


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> That it won't shatter if dropped or to much force is put on it. Plexiglass is more expensive, scratches a lot easier and more flexible.
> 
> 
> Rick



it sounds pretty similar to acrylic


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 2, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Do yourself a favor and make a double enclosure unit. That way you have room to expand your collection. What size is to bottom area? As far as light goes if the room your going to keep it in is bright you will be fine.



Sorry meant infront stupid auto correct


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> it sounds pretty similar to acrylic



Plexiglass is acrylic, it's just a brand name. Like calling a tissue a Kleenex.


Rick


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's the bottom area


----------



## caliherp (Aug 3, 2013)

What are the dimensions? It's hard to judge scale from pictures.


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 3, 2013)

caliherp said:


> What are the dimensions? It's hard to judge scale from pictures.



19 3/4" x 22"


----------



## caliherp (Aug 3, 2013)

snakefreak said:


> 19 3/4" x 22"



I'm assuming that's the length and with? What about the height? The minimum size you should house a BP is 30"x12"x12".(LxWxH) the cage doesn't have to be 30 inches long, but it still needs to be the same surface area. Ball pythons are clumsy climbers so there is no need for a lot of height.


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 3, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I'm assuming that's the length and with? What about the height? The minimum size you should house a BP is 30"x12"x12".(LxWxH) the cage doesn't have to be 30 inches long, but it still needs to be the same surface area. Ball pythons are clumsy climbers so there is no need for a lot of height.



He's still a baby by the time he'll need a place that big ill have something nice built


----------



## snakefreak (Aug 3, 2013)

But the height is 18"


----------



## caliherp (Aug 3, 2013)

snakefreak said:


> But the height is 18"



Some height is ok. Length is just more important then height. If you put branches in and make use of vertical space make sure you get thick branches or logs and secure them well.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 3, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Plexiglass is acrylic, it's just a brand name. Like calling a tissue a Kleenex.
> 
> 
> Rick




Ahh alright then. I'd definitely go with glass, Everyone I know who has used acrylic regretted it. It either got scratched to the point you couldn't see through it or their snake escaped because it just flexed so easily


----------

